# Gander mountain musky rods



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone been looking at the GM musky rods lately? I'm looking for an 8' heavy and x-heavy. I don't want to travel from store to store looking. If you happen to stop at gm, could you look and see if they have either rod. I'm looking for the new exteme musky or exteme pike series or the IM-8's. I appreciate it. I'd go looking myself, but I'm still in the wheelchair and the Mrs. doesnt' want to look for me.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Give them a call and if they have what you're looking the Mrs. can pick it up for you. I'm sure if you knew when she would be there they would have it all ready for her.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Madmac,
That never occurred to me. Guess my brain isn't working either. Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I posted a 10% off coupon in "hot Deals" for Gander Mountain Rods/Reels/ Combo's....Good until April 30th..

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Snakecharmer,
I saw that, thanks for posting. That's why I'm looking for the rods.


----------

